# Burl ID



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2012)

I know burls can be hard to ID sometimes but I'm fairly positive I got this from someone here so I'm hopeful someone can help me. I know this was labeled when I recieved it because I label everything but this was one of several blanks I sent to BG to be stabelized and the labeling didnt survive the process. Somehow I missed relabeling this one and now I have no clue what it is. I'm ready to turn this int a pen to be sold so I really need to know what it is.

For referance, it is a pen blank sized piece, 3/4 X 3/4 X 5.. The first pic is an accurate representation of the color. The second I turned the flash off to avoid the glare but it shows the grain well.

[attachment=13808]

[attachment=13809]


----------



## DomInick (Nov 21, 2012)

This is an oak burl
Yours looks similar.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like maple or myrtle burl to me, but it's hard to be sure.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Looks like maple or myrtle burl to me, but it's hard to be sure.



My WAG would be BIG leaf maple.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 22, 2012)

That creamy color looks to big + 1 on the Maple burl to me as well. Do you not have any blanks not yet stabilized to compare it against? I purposely keep a lot of different woods in my pen blank hoard just for future id purposes. That & I don't like the idea of there being a wood out there I don't have a piece of....


Bill


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 22, 2012)

I looked at several pics of maple burl and myrtle burl and I found pics of both that look exactly like this one, grain wise and color. I guess since there are more maple burl guesses, I can go with that, lol

No I dont have any more of this stock, its the only one. Ive never bought any maple or myrtle burl by itself so this must have been one of the trades where I got a nice mix of blanks.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 22, 2012)

BassBlaster don't feel alone on having unknown woods. I too label everything & still find wood with no labels. I can't blame anyone as I am the only one who goes into my shop area. I have a whole rack of burl wood that is over 500 pounds of unknown burl wood. I just keep waiting to do something with it.

I thought about making a story board from scrap pieces of burls & wood & glue them to a big board with labels for each wood. Great ideas but poor execution has always been one of my flaws.:dash2:

I also know someone who uses a number system 0-999 he uses a sharpie on one each of the pen blank. So 100 would always be maple burl, 101 would be spalted maple burl etc. That way even after stabilizing the number would always be there. I may even try this myself- I got over a thousand blanks to label. If I decide to make a spreadsheet with all the woods numbered you want a copy so you can use it too?

Bill


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 22, 2012)

Sure, if you come up with something, I'd like to ceck it out. I probably have close to 1000 blanks but most everything is sepoerated and labeled. I'm hoarding more everyday though so its starting to become a nightmare to keep up with everything.


----------

